# اريد شرح كيفية استخراج الاحداثيات من غوغل ارث لنقطتين ومن ثم معرفة الزاوية والمسافة او تحويل الاحداث



## نزار الشوق (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد شرح كيفية استخراج الاحداثيات من غوغل ارث لنقطتين ومن ثم معرفة الزاوية والمسافة او تحويل الاحداثيات من درجات لكوردنيت وحساب المسافة بين نقطتين بالمختصر عشان توجه مدفع الهاون لانوا في شباب كثير مايعرفوا يستخدموه وهي المعلومات لاخوانكم في بعض كتائب الجيش الحر بسوريا وبدنا نعرف مادقة المعلومات يعني نسبة الخطأ بالمسافة بعد استخراجها من غوغل افيدونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
1 - من برنامج جوجل ايرث تدخل قائمه ادوات 
2 - تختار خيارات 
3 - تختار نظام احداثيات ميركيتور المستعرض العالمي
4- تختار و حدات القياس .. أمتار - كيلو مترات ثم موافق ( هكذا تظهر الاحداثيات بالمتر )
5 - تقف علي النقطه المراد احداثياتها بالماوس . عندها ستجد الاحداثيات لهذه النقطه مكتوبه في شريط اسفل منتصف الشاشه
6 - لايجاد المسافه بين نقطتين استعمل القانون المسافه =الجزر التربيعي (لفرق الشرقيات تربيع - فرق الشماليات تربيع)
ستجد شرح اوفر في الملف المرفق


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني مشرفي المنتدى
هل قلبتم الموقع الى موقع عسكري يستخدم لاشعال الحرب الاهلية؟؟؟؟!!!

والاخ ابو عبادة المصري 
هل تعرف على وجه اليقين نوايا ودوافع السائل نزار الشوق؟؟
انها فتنة والله اعلم من هو الصادق فيها
ولا نعرف من يمول من ولاجل ماذا ، والرجاء لا ترد وتقول انا متأكد 
لا يوجد فينا (وخصوصا نحن العرب) من يجيب على لماذا ، وكيف ،ومتى ، ولاجل مصلحة من.

فأذا كان الجيش السوري الحر على خطأ واستخدم هكذا معلومات في ضرب ابرياء ، الن تكون يا ابا عبادة مشارك باراقة دم ابرياء؟ وكيف ستبرر لله يوم القيامة عملك هذا؟

أرجو ان يكون تعليقي مفهوما للجميع ، والابتعاد عن المهاترات رجاءا رجاءا

والسلام


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م أركان العبيدي قال:


> اخواني مشرفي المنتدى
> هل قلبتم الموقع الى موقع عسكري يستخدم لاشعال الحرب الاهلية؟؟؟؟!!!
> 
> والاخ ابو عبادة المصري
> ...


 
أولا : شرف ليا يا اخي اني اكون مشارك مع الجيش الحر ولو بمجرد معلومه 
ثانيا : التمييز بين الظالم و المظلوم لا يحتاج لمجهود
ثالثا : علي رأيك اخي لا داعي للدخول في مهاترات لا طائل منها


----------



## motee-z (1 نوفمبر 2012)

إياك واستخدام هذه الطريقة فهي تعطي خطأ بالمسافة بحدود 100 -150 مترا مع اخطاء الاتجاه وبالتالي قد يتم ازهاق ارواح بريئة الا اذا كان الهدف ازهاق ارواح بريئه عندها مصيرك جهنم


----------



## نزار الشوق (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ارجوا المساعده من اخواني المهندسي ضروري جدا*

صلوا ع الحبيب محمد الي مابدو يساعدني بكيفوا بس مو جالسين ع المكيفات وتصير محاضر يا اركان العبيدي واللع شكلك من جماعه ايران المجوس


----------



## ayman_loyality (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ارجوا المساعده من اخواني المهندسي ضروري جدا*

المعلومات التى كتبها الاخ المصرى دقيقة جدا وبتعتمد فقط على دقة من على الجوجل فى اختيار النقطة


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ارجوا المساعده من اخواني المهندسي ضروري جدا*

*استغرب كيف يستخدم السلاح ممكن لا يجيد استخدامه .
يا اخوان الأسلحة تحتاج الى دورات دقيقة وتدريب عالأسلحة ولا تكفي معلومة من النت ... انها أرواح بشر ودماء ... اتقوا الله .
ثم أن قذيفة الهاون تنطلق بشكل علوي ( حسابات زوايا ومسافات واتجاه دقيقة ) الموضوع خطييييييييييير وبحاجة الى خبراء عسكريين .
ارجوا من الأخ نزار الشوق أن يأخذ الاجابة ممن يعملون واصحاب الخبرة بالمساحة العسكرية .
*​


----------



## محمد الرمضاني (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ارجوا المساعده من اخواني المهندسي ضروري جدا*

أياك واستخدام هذه الطريقة لان جوجل ايرث لا يعطي احداثيات حقيقية


----------



## مهندس معايرة (14 فبراير 2013)

بالإضافة لما سبق يتم حساب الزاوية من الغوغل ايرث باستخدام المنقلة الرقمية .. يتم تحميلها من الموقع
MB-Ruler - the triangular screen ruler

و الله يحمي الجيش الحر ... 
من خلال أخذ نقاط بالجي بي اس اسقاطها على الغوغل وجدت الخطأ لا يزيد عن 10 أمتار .. والله أعلم .. 
و أشكر كل من يخاف على أهل سوريا و أقول .. اهل مكة أدرى بشعابها ... كان الأولى ان تخاف عليهم من بطش النظام المجرم .. أن اموت بيد الجيش الحر افضل الف مرة من ان نغتصب و نعذب احياء على يد بشار النجس


----------



## mahmoud_nour (15 فبراير 2013)

اللهم انصر الاحرار على الطغاه وشكرا على الشرح:78:


----------



## mohamedazab (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------

